# cat electric fence



## hallie (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey guys...

I came across this the other day and i think its a great idea to keep cats contained.

im goin to set it up in my yard. Australian made too..

What do you think..?

Animal Containment Specialists. Quality Products. Free Advice. Australian Made.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like a pretty good idea 

How am i going to contain my elephant and lion now?
Electric Fencing for Goats, Pigs, Deer, Raccoons, Vermin etc


----------



## herptrader (Oct 2, 2009)

My office overlooks a yard that contains a cat using an electric fence consisting of two wires about 100mm apart held by ceramic insulators at the top of pretty standard paling fence. I presume it works as I have never seen the moggy out of its yard.

I wonder if you could set one up to keep cats out??(Without excluding possums etc.)


----------

